# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Νεοσσός περιστεράκι-ευλογιά;;

## Antigoni87

Μετά το δεκαοχτουράκι που δεν τα κατάφερε λόγω της πτώσης από τη φωλιά, τώρα βρέθηκε περιστεράκι!
Το μάζεψε ο φίλος μου από το δρόμο, κυριολεκτικά θα το πατούσε αυτοκίνητο αλλά εκείνος το σταμάτησε και το μάζεψε μπροστά από τις ρόδες και το πήρε.
Εγώ του έδωσα όσες οδηγίες μπορούσα από τηλ, από το Γαϊδουρονήσι όπου βρισκόμουν, και αφού πήρε και την ΑΝΙΜΑ πήγε και αγόρασε την Exact της Kaytee και του έδωσε νερό (το ήπιε πρόθυμα).

Από την περιγραφή δεν έχω καταλάβει την ηλικία του μικρού, αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν έχει ακόμη φτερά κάτω στην κοιλίτσα και κάτω από τις φτερούγες, και έχει αρκετά πούπουλα στο κεφαλάκι. Περπατάει αλλά δεν πεταρίζει, αλλά για πιο σίγουρα θα σας βάλω φωτό Παρασκευή που θα το δώ. Τι ηλικία πιστεύετε ότι είναι; Άρα πόσα ταϊσματα τη μέρα; 
Ο φίλος μου είπε ότι δεν έτρωγε κρέμα μέχρι που του την έκανε πολύ πηχτή, και τρώει ευχάριστα φρυγανιά. Το ταϊζει περίπου ανά 4-5 ώρες, είναι καλά; Πρέπει να προστεθεί κάτι στη διατροφή;

Επίσης, έχει κάτι μυγάκια-ψείρες πάνω του, και του είπαν από την ΑΝΙΜΑ ότι είναι χαρακτηριστικό των περιστεριών και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει Frontline. Μήπως υπάρχει και άλλη επιλογή; Κάποια ψειρόσκονη, και αν ναι, πώς να την εφαρμόσουμε;

Τέλος, και το σημαντικότερο... Είπε ότι έχει κάτι σαν κύστες λευκοκίτρινες γύρω από τα ματάκια και 1 ή 2 πάνω στο (μαύρο) ράμφος. Τι είναι αυτό; Δείγμα κάποιας ασθένειας; Φοβήθηκα για ευλογιά, από την περιγραφή μάλλον μοιάζουν τα συμπτώματα... Τι πρέπει να κάνουμε; Είναι κολλητικό για τα καναρίνια ή για εμάς, και με τι τρόπο;
Δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για κτηνίατρο αυτή τη στιγμή, οπότε αν γνωρίζει κάποιος θα βοηθήσει πολύ! Αν υπάρχει κάποια θεραπεία... Μήπως χρειάζεται να πάει το πουλάκι στην ΑΝΙΜΑ αν μιλάμε για ευλογιά, ή μπορούμε να το αντιμετωπίσουμε εμείς αποτελεσματικά;

Πάντως είναι δραστήριο εδώ και 2 μέρες που βρέθηκε, έχει συνηθίσει τους ανθρώπους και κάνει "πίου πίου" όταν πλησιάζει κάποιος από πάνω του ζητώντας φαϊ, και κάθεται να το χαϊδέψεις όταν χορτάσει. Δηλαδή γενικώς έχει μια υγιή συμπεριφορά.

Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι για αυτά τα ερωτήματα, ας μας πει!  ::  Ελπίζω να είναι καλά το πουλάκι.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αν δεν δούμε φώτο από το περιστεράκι δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε ηλικία υποθέτω από την περιγραφή σου ότι το πιο πιθανών είναι, να είναι 20-25 ημερών.ότι και αν πούμε θα είναι υποθετικό.για το τάισμα που ρωτάς το μικρο το δείχνει πότε θέλει να φαΐ από το κλαψούρισμα που κάνει όταν το πλησιάσεις με την τροφή. ακόμα μπορεί να δεις τον σάκο κάτω από τον λαιμό και να καταλάβει αν έχει τροφή η όχι.δηλ.όταν έχει τροφή η σακούλα είναι πρησμένη και γεμάτη.για τα παράσιτα εγώ χρησιμοποιώ της Backs to AR-Backs είναι σπρέι πολύ καλό.για της κύστες που λες αν και δεν έχουμε εικόνα αλλά από την περιγραφή που κάνεις το πιο πιθανών που μου έρχεται και έμενα στην σκέψη είναι δύστυχος για ευλογιά. να ξέρεις ότι στο εμπόριο υπαρχή και αυγοτροφη για περιστέρια που είναι ιδικά για τους νεοσσούς.

----------


## demis

συμφωνω με τον νικο.. και γω πιστευω καπου τοσο ειναι 20 25 ημερων αλλα μονο αν δουμε τη φωτο θα σου δωσουμε μια σιγουρη απαντηση!!! πραγματι ειναι καταπληκτικο οτνα θελει να φαει σε ακολουθει κι ολας και κλαψουριζει σαν τρελο που δεν μπορεις με τιποτα να του αντισταθεις!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   εχω μεγαλωσει μικρα απο 15 ημερων.. παντως να ξερεις δεν ανοιγει το στωμα για να αφαει οπως τα καναρινια και τα παπαγαλακια, οι γονεις ενωνουν τα στωματα τους με το μικρο και κρατανε ανοιχτα τα ραμφη των μικρων για να τα ταισουν, μετα ανεβωκατεβαζουν το κεφαλι των μωρων με μανια κια τα τα ταιζουν... μεχρι να γινουν 20 ημερων η θυλικια ταιζει και τα δυο μωρα ταυροχρονα βαζωντας τα δυο ραμφη μεσα στο δικο της.. μετα απο 20 μερες τα ταιζει ενα ενα

----------


## Antigoni87

Θα βάλω αύριο φωτό που θα το δω! Ο Δημήτρης (jk21) είπε να βάλω 10 μέρη γλυκερίνη-1 μέρος μπεταντίν στις "κύστες", και φυσικά να κρατάω το πουλάκι σε άλλο δωμάτιο από τα καναρίνια και να μην έρθουν με κανένα τρόπο σε επαφή σκεύη, τροφές κτλ, ούτε με το άγγιγμά μου.
Νίκο πόσο κάνει το αντιπαρασιτικό της Backs to AR-Backs που προτείνεις; Ελπίζω να έχει προσιτή τιμή! Από πετ σοπ θα το πάρω ή φαρμακείο;
Τελικά είχα καταλάβει λάθος, ο φίλος μου μού είπε ότι έχει παντού φτεράκια εκτός από κάτω από τις φτερούγες και έχει και μεγάλη ουρά, όμως φαίνεται μικρό και δεν πετάει ακόμη. Γι' αυτό και ζητάει αραιά φαϊ, πχ κάθε 4 ώρες περίπου.
Αύριο θα δείτε τη φωτό και θα μου πείτε και αν είναι ευλογιά. Αν είναι, από ο,τι ξέρω δεν κολλιέται στον άνθρωπο, αλλά μπορεί τελικά να γίνει καλά το πουλί; Αν ναι, πώς;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αντιγονη θα σου πω τη γίνετε με την ευλογιά (αν τελικά είναι).το μπεταντιν βοηθάει ώστε να ξεραθούν τα σπυριά αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που το βάζουμε.δυστυχώς αν το περιστέρι καταφέρει  και την περάσει την ευλογιά θα είναι φορέας της νόσου για μια ζωή.που μόνο κακό μπορεί να προκαλέσει στο μέλλον στα άλλα περιστέρια.να πω εδώ ότι υπαρχή εμβόλιο της νόσου για τα περιστέρια και κυκλοφορεί στην ελλαδα.εγώ το προμηθευτικά από τον σύλλογο. όπως βλέπεις μόνο με την πρόληψη την καταπολεμούμαι αν εμφανιστεί και μετά άστα να παν το χάσαμε το παιχνίδι.τώρα για το σπρέι της Backs κάνει αν θυμάμαι καλά περίπου στα 10 ευρώ άλλα έχει πολλά άλλα από άλλες εταιρίες πιο φτηνά.αν πας σε οποιοδήποτε πετ σοπ θα βρεις αρκετά τέτοια σπρέι έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα πετ σοπ για περιστέρια.η ευλογιά δεν μεταδίδεται στον άνθρωπο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Σας ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες για να δείτε το πουλάκι. Περιστέρι δεν είναι;
Στο σπυράκι δίπλα στο ράμφος έχει κρέμα πάνω που δε μπορούμε να την ξεκολλήσουμε για να μη φύγει κι αυτό μαζί.
Είναι ευλογιά τελικά; Αν ναι, είναι προχωρημένη; Σε ποιο στάδιο της ασθένειας βρίσκεται το πουλάκι;
Είναι πολύ γλυκό, όταν το αφήνουμε κάτω μας ακολουθεί και ανεβαίνει στο παπούτσι, και επίσης δοκιμάζει τα φτερά του αλλά δεν πετάει.
Αυτά τα απαίσια μυγάκια που έχει πάνω του είναι σκέτη αηδία, σαν μύγες σε μέγεθος και τρέχουν πάρα πολύ γρήγορα, ίσα που τα βλέπεις και χάνονται. Θα πάρω απόψε σπρέι!
Το πρόβλημα με το διάλυμα γλυκερίνης-ιωδίου είναι ότι δεν μπαίνει αρκετό στα σπυράκια επειδή είναι στρογγυλά και σκληρά. Απλώς τα ακουμπάω με το βαμβάκι αλλά δεν κάθεται σεβαστή ποσότητα. Να στάξω κατευθείαν μια σταγόνα; Αλλά φοβάμαι μη μπει στο μάτι...
Περιμένω τις συμβουλές σας! Κυρίως να μάθω αν είναι σε καλό ή κακό στάδιο η ασθένεια...

----------


## Antigoni87

Να προσθέσω ότι με δυσκολεύει στο τάισμα γιατί ενώ είναι πχ νηστικό 4 ώρες και δείχνει να πεινάει, μετά κάνει νάζια με την κρέμα (ούτε λόγος για σύριγγα και αραιή κρέμα, την αποφεύγει με μανία, την τρώει μόνο σε μορφή πλαστελίνης σχεδόν) και μετά τα ψίχουλα βρεγμένα με γάλα ή νερό τα σνομπάρει, και όταν προσπαθεί να φάει σκέτα ψίχουλα τα τινάζει εδώ κι εκεί και τρώει ελάχιστα τελικά.

Ελπίζω να μην έχει εσωτερικά τίποτα και δε μπορεί να φάει  :sad:  
Αλλά φαίνεται οκ μέσα το ράμφος. Απλώς δεν ξέρω πώς να ταϊσω περιστέρι! Πάντως κρέμα σε μορφή χυλού δεν τρώει, ίσως είναι μεγάλο για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δύστυχος είναι ευλογιά.είπες τα ψίχουλα τα μουσκεύεις με γάλα.που το είδες αυτό λάθος μέγα λάθος όταν τα δίνουμε ψωμί το μουσκεύουμε με νερό. σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν δίνουμε γάλα σε περιστέρι.συνέχισε να το βάζεις μπεταντιν.αυτήν την εποχή η ευλογιά θερίζει τα γιαβρακια.μεταδίδεται κύριος από τα κουνούπια και από άλλα παράσιτα.αν δεν έχεις πάρει σπρέι για τα παράσιτα χρησιμοποίησε αν έχεις καπιο σπρέι για καναρινιά κάνουν και αυτά.έχω βάλει βίντεο με τάισμα νεοσσών.ψάξε θα τα βρεις στην φάρμα να δεις πως ταΐζουν νεοσσούς περιστεριών.

----------


## Antigoni87

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές Νίκο! Δε θα ξαναδώσω γάλα, αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν το δοκίμασε καν το μουσκεμένο με γάλα ψωμί-ούτε με το νερό.

Γενικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να καταλάβω πότε αδειάζει ο πρόλοβος, αγγίζω μια μαλακή σακούλα κάτω από το λαιμό, χαμηλά στο στήθος, αλλά είναι έτσι μονίμως, και το πουλάκι δεν τρώει τόσο ώστε να γεμίζει  ::  

Ίσως υποσιτίζεται, ο φίλος μου (σπίτι του το έχει) λέει ότι προσπαθεί να το ταϊσει ανά 3-4 ώρες και δεν τρώει καν. Τρώει *ανά 5-6 ώρες* (!) περίπου 4 ml σύριγγα (αλλά όχι μέσω σύριγγας, μόνο με το χέρι). Προσπάθησα να του ανοίξω το στόμα να φάει με τη σύριγγα, τίποτα. Είναι πολύ πεισματάρικο... Δεν το ανοίγει το στόμα και φοβάμαι και μην πειράξω τα σπυριά αν το πιέσω κι άλλο. Όσο περνάνε οι μέρες, τρώει όλο και λιγότερο σε ποσότητα αλλά εξίσου αραιά. Είναι φυσιολογικό;
Πάει να φάει ψίχουλα, κι όμως άντε να καταπίνει 3-4 μικροσκοπικά. Είναι πάρα πολύ δύσκολο... Κλαίει, κυνηγάει για να φάει αλλά με καμιά μέθοδο δεν ανοίγει τελικά το στόμα, μόνο όταν πια πεινάσει τόσο, που τρώει ελάχιστα για το μέγεθός του. Είδα και τα βίντεο, αλλά δεν κάθεται για να εφαρμόσω τίποτα, και δεν έχω ειδική σύριγγα για να χώνει το ράμφος του  :sad:  .

Αγόρασα κι έβαλα ένα φυτικό αντιπαρασιτικό, Repeli neem Bird Spray, αλλά αυτά τα σιχαμένα παράσιτα περπατάνε ακόμη κανονικά. Λέει να το βάζουμε ανά 15 μέρες, αλλά αν δε φύγουν λέω να βάλω και σε 1 βδομάδα αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

Γενικά επειδή δεν ξέρω από περιστέρια, πες μου αν μπορείς με βάση τις φωτογραφίες σε τι ηλικία είναι περίπου, για να καταλήξουμε στο αν τρώει φυσιολογικά τουλάχιστον... Θα έπρεπε να το τσακίζει το φαϊ, αλλά τρώει αραιά και πολύ λίγο, και σταματάει.

Ε ρε μπελάδες! Ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει. Σε τι στάδιο είναι η ευλογιά του; Αρχικό; Τι να περιμένουμε ως εξέλιξη; 

(αν τα δούμε σκούρα ίσως χρειαστεί να το πάμε ΑΝΙΜΑ, αλλά στο τηλ φάνηκαν πολύ απρόθυμοι   :sad:   όμως δε μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο...)

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

η ηλικία του είναι γύρο στης 25 ήμερων.σε τη στάδιο είναι τώρα από την ασθένεια.θα έλεγα προχωρημένο άλλα έχω δει και χειρότερα.προσωπική μου γνώμη. πιστεύω ότι δύσκολα θα τα καταφέρει.το σπυρί που έχει στο μάτι αν προχωρήσει θα του κλείσει το μάτι τελείως.το μόνο θετικό είναι ότι δεν έχει σπυρί στο στόμα και αυτό του επιτρέπει να μπορεί να φάει.(εμφανίζονται σπυριά και μέσα στο στόμα)που δυστυχώς και σε αυτό δεν μπορείς να καταφέρεις πολλά λογού της απειρίας σου.4ml που λες τρώει τροφή, για την ηλικία του είναι πολύ λίγο.και κάτι τελευταίο ψηλάφισε την κοιλιά του και δες αν το κόκαλο που έχει αυτό που ξεκινάει ανδιαμεσα από τα ποδιά ως την φούσκα του λαιμού του.αν εξέχει από κάτω σημαίνει ότι έχει απολια βάρους είναι η λεγόμενη καρίνα που εμφανίζετε στα πουλιά όταν είναι αδύνατα.ελπίζω  να τα καταφέρεις

----------


## Antigoni87

Κρίμα... Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Πριν λίγο έφαγε ας πούμε 8 ml περίπου αλλά ούτε να μυρίσει το ψωμάκι. Γενικά φαίνεται να θέλει να φάει αλλά σα να μην το ταϊζουμε σωστά ή σα να μη μπορεί από ένα σημείο και μετά.

Θα πάρω την ΑΝΙΜΑ, αλλά θα τους το πάω μόνο αν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι με το τάισμα και την ευλογιά... Αν είναι να φροντιστεί λιγότερο από όσο το φροντίζουμε εμείς, επειδή μπορεί να μην έχουν χρόνο οι άνθρωποι, καλύτερα να μην το πάω. Αλλά γενικά δείξανε απρόθυμοι πολύ   :sad:  . Αν ήξερα τι πρέπει ακριβώς να κάνω, θα το κρατούσα άνετα.

Ίσως να έχει ελάχιστη καρίνα. Αν και δεν είναι να με εμπιστεύεσαι σ' αυτό, γιατί όσες φορές έχω πιάσει καναρίνι για να το ελέγξω, νόμιζα ότι είχε λίγη αλλά τελικά κάθε φορά μου έλεγαν ότι είναι μια χαρά! Δεν είναι πάντως κάτι που κάνει μπαμ, θα το καταλάβαινα.

Μήπως θέλει να φάει κάτι άλλο; Πχ στην ηλικία του δεν αρχίζει ο απογαλακτισμός, ή δεν είναι σαν τα καναρίνια;

Ελπίζω με το μπεταντίν να μην προχωρήσουν τα σπυριά. Να βάλω και fucidin; Το διάβασα στο petbirds...

Συγγνώμη αν σε πρήζω! Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τη βοήθεια  ::   ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δεν είναι σαν τα καναρινιά οι γονείς το ταΐζουν για άλλες 15 μέρες περίπου.σου είπα ότι έχει αυγοτροφη και για περιστέρια.πηγαίνοντας εκεί που λες θα είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Θα πάω να πάρω αυγοτροφή για περιστέρια, αλλά γενικά δεν έχει καλή εξέλιξη... Τα δυο σπυριά έχουν αρχίσει να καλύπτουν το μάτι, χειροτερεύει δηλαδή παρά το μπεταντίν, και συνεχίζει να τρώει λίγο.

Στην ΑΝΙΜΑ είπαν ότι θα πεθάνει έτσι κι αλλιώς και δεν έχει νόημα να το πάω, πήρα και τον κτηνίατρο της ΑΝΙΜΑ τον Ακρίβο και είπε να δώσω σιρόπι Flagyl 15 μονάδες ( :winky:  σε σύριγγα ινσουλίνης πρωί-βράδυ. Όταν του είπα για ευλογιά ήταν επιφυλακτικός, ότι μπορεί να είναι και τριχομονάδες ή κάτι άλλο, και περιγράφοντάς του το πουλί είπε ότι είναι σίγουρα πάνω από 25-30 ημερών.

Είπε και να του έχω ψωμί και σιτάρι μες στο κουτί του για να μπορεί να τρώει μόνο του και να είναι αυτόνομο, παρά να περιμένει μόνο το τάισμα, και θα το κάνω. Αλλά δε θέλω να το βλέπω να αργοπεθαίνει έτσι λίγο που τρώει, και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...

Είναι μάλλον σίγουρος ο θάνατος μου είπαν και ο γιατρός και από την ΑΝΙΜΑ. Ουσιαστικά είμαι αναγκασμένη να το κρατήσω, ενώ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω  :sad:  

Φίλε Νίκο, χίλια ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια! Αν υπάρξει καμιά σοβαρή εξέλιξη θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## Antigoni87

Χτες το πουλάκι έχασε το ένα του μάτι, επειδή οι δυο κυστούλες μεγάλωσαν και το κάλυψαν τελείως...  :sad:  
Επίσης έβγαλε 2 καινούριες στο άλλο μάγουλο, η μια μάλιστα μικροσκοπική στο βλέφαρο, και βάζω μπεταντίν-γλυκερίνη 4-5 φορές τη μέρα με την ελπίδα να μην προχωρήσουν. Όμως δε γίνεται κάτι για την ώρα... Μπορώ να βάλω Fucidin; Ή κάτι άλλο πιο δραστικό;
Επίσης, βρήκαμε τρόπο για να τρώει. Με το ζόρι ταϊζεται με σύριγγα (του ανοίγουμε το ράμφος), και τρώει μόνο του ψωμάκι αμέσως μετά την κρέμα μόνο αν του το βάλουμε πάνω σε κάτι μαύρο! Γενικά τρώει πολύ καλύτερα, το μόνο θετικό. Κάνει σαν τρελό για ψωμάκι.
Αλλά αν τυφλωθεί και από το άλλο μάτι, δε θα μπορεί να επιβιώσει... Μπορώ να το προλάβω;
Και μια ερώτηση που με απασχολεί πολύ... Πονάει τώρα έτσι όπως είναι οι κύστες; Είναι μια αρρώστια που προκαλεί άσχημο θάνατο-επώδυνο; Δεν ξέρω πότε να το περιμένω...

(Κάνει πολύ υδαρές κουτσουλιές, σκέτο νερό-βλέννα, παρότι τρώει κανονικά. Κατά τ' άλλα όμως φαίνεται μια χαρά  ::  )

----------


## Antigoni87

Επίσης, αν τυφλωθεί και από τα 2 μάτια και άρα δε μπορεί να απελευθερωθεί, υπάρχει περίπτωση να χρειαστεί ευθανασία; Λυπάμαι που συζητάω γι' αυτό, αλλά δυστυχώς τι άλλο μπορεί να γίνει εκτός από το να το αφήσω τυφλό στο δρόμο;  ::  
Αν χρειαστεί ευθανασία, μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει γιατρός που να το κάνει δωρεάν ή πολύ φτηνά για αδέσποτα ζωάκια, επειδή δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου χρήματα;

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δύστυχος δεν τα καταφέρνει.σου το είπα από την αρχή ότι δύσκολα θα επιβίωση.θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ ότι η ευθανασία είναι μονόδρομος.θα είναι και λύτρωση για το περιστεράκι που τυραννιέται.πάντως μπράβο σου έκανες ότι μπορούσες.βρες καπιον περιστερά (αν γνωρίζεις να το κάνει εκείνος ευθανασία).εμείς ότι μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε μέσα από το φόρουμ το κάναμε και σε κατατοπίσαμε όσο μπορούσαμε με αυτά που γνωρίζουμε.συμβαίνουν και τέτοια μέσα στην ζωή.δυστυχώς.

----------


## Antigoni87

Το περιστεράκι κλείνει σήμερα 2 εβδομάδες σχεδόν στο σπίτι του φίλου μου (θα μου το φόρτωνε! αλλά αρνήθηκα λόγω των καναρινιών  :winky:  ).
Όπως είχα περιγράψει το ένα του μάτι έκλεισε πριν πολλές μέρες (πάνω από βδομάδα) και συνέβη ραγδαία, μέσα σε μια μέρα. Στην αρχή ήταν μαλακό ενώ τώρα έχει σκληρύνει πολύ και το πουλάκι το ξύνει με το πόδι του. Έκτοτε έβγαλε κι άλλα σπυριά στην περιοχή του κεφαλιού αλλά παρέμειναν μικρά και αναπτύχθηκαν πολύ αργά. Όλα είναι σκληρά, εκτός από 1-2 πρόσφατα που όμως δεν απλώνονται και αρχίζουν να σκληραίνουν.
Μπεταντίν σκέτο βάζουμε κάθε μέρα 2-3 φορές, κι ίσως γι' αυτό σκλήρυναν τα σπυριά.  ::  
Σας το περιγράφω για να μου πείτε αν ξέρετε σε τι στάδιο βρίσκεται η ασθένεια...
Στις φωτό ίσως φαίνεται τρομακτικό, αλλά τα κόκκινα είναι μπεταντίν και το φτέρωμα έχει κολλήσει από το μπεταντίν αλλά σήμερα θα κάνει μπάνιο σε λεκάνη  ::  

Τρώει πολύ ψωμί, που του δίνουμε μπουκιά μπουκιά με το χέρι, γιατί από κάτω προσπαθεί να τσιμπήσει αλλά του φεύγουν, δε μπορεί ακόμη να τα πετύχει. Αρνείται την κρέμα αλλά τρώει με το ζόρι λίγη 2 φορές τη μέρα για συντήρηση!
Επίσης το βάζουμε σε ψηλούτσικα σημεία και κάνει απόπειρες να πετάξει, και πλέον κάνει και το χαρακτηριστικό ήχο των φτερών του περιστεριού, σα να τρομπάρει αέρα, αν και ακόμη δεν πετάει ή δεν προσγειώνεται καλά.

Τέλος, έχει δυναμώσει πολύ σε σχέση με όταν βρέθηκε. Τότε το συγκρατούσαμε εύκολα για να το περιποιηθούμε, ενώ τώρα αντιδρά και είναι σαφώς πιο γεροδεμένο! Έχει όρεξη για φαϊ, αλλά δεν ξέρω κάθε πόσες ώρες πρέπει... Ανά 4-5 που το κάνουμε είναι καλά; Γιατί πιο συχνά δεν πεινάει, και δε θέλω να είναι πάντα γεμάτος ο πρόλοβος  ::  Πρέπει να έχει και φαϊ μέσα στο κουτί του ή να συνεχίσουμε έτσι μέχρι να σταματήσει να κλαίει όταν βλέπει άνθρωπο;
Πού μπορώ να βρω σπόρους (σιτάρι μου προτείνατε παραπάνω;..) για να του βάζω μέσα στο κουτί ώστε να απογαλακτίζεται; Γιατί το ψωμί ξεραίνεται σε λίγα λεπτά και το αγνοεί  :eek:  

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Τώρα που είδα τις φωτό σε πλήρες μέγεθος, φαίνεται σα να είναι σπασμένες οι φουσκάλες και με αίμα  :eek:  ! Καμία σχέση, είναι ξηρές και σκληρές, το μπεταντίν δίνει εφέ βρικόλακα, αλλά χωρίς αυτό η εικόνα είναι πολύ πιο ήπια. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά υγρό ή αίμα κτλ! (Αηδία οι φωτό  ::  )

----------


## tasrek

Σιτάρι μπορείς να βρεις στα Super Market στην περιοχή με τα όσπρια, υπάρχει συσκευασμένο ή στα pet shop. Τώρα για την εξελιξη της ασθένειας θα σου τα πει ο  n-i-k-o-s που ξέρει και δυο πράγματα παραπάνω.   ::

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ-ΚΑΒΑΛΑ

Αντιγονη παρ ολο που το περιστερακι εδειχνε πως δε θα τη γλιτωσει το βλεπω σε σχετικα καλυτερη κατασταση...αν θελετε δοκιμαστε κ μπεταντιν σε μορφη αλοιφης.ετσι το προστατευει πολυ περισσοτερο το πουλακι αφου την τοποθετησεις κ δεν εξατνιζετε μετα απο 3 λεπτα οπως το υγρο μπεταντιν..επισης να προσεχετε κ σεις οι ιδιοι διοτι μπορει να ειναι κ κτ κολλητικοκ νατρεχετε κ σεις...χωρις να θελω να σας φοβησω παλαιωτερα ενα καναρινι που ειχα  ειχε βγαλει μια κυστη ακριβως πανω απ το ματι του το πηγα σε κτηνιατρο κ εδωσε να εφαρμοσω κπ αγωγη στο πουλακι....παρ ολο που ειμουν πολυ προσεκτικος μετα απο κανα μηνα εμφανισα (σταφυλοκκοκο)κ απο την καλιεργια που μου εκαναν βρηκαν οτι ευθεινονταν το πουλακι..(να σημειωσω ως παντα αφου τοποθετουσα την αλοιφη στο πουλακι μετα κατευθειαν πλαινομουν σχολαστικα κ με μπεταντιν κ με οινοπνευμα κ παρ ολα αυτα τη πατησα...ετσι κπ μερα αναγκαστικα τα αφησα ολα ελευθερα στο δασος...κ τωρα μετα απο περιου 7 χρονια ξανακανω προσπαθεια με τα lovebirds κ σε λιγο καιρο  κ με κοκατιλς....μεγαλη προσοχη λοιπον..

----------


## Antigoni87

:eek:   :eek:   :eek:   Κολλητικό;;; Από την αρχή μου είχαν πει ότι δεν κολλάει στον άνθρωπο, γι' αυτό το κρατήσαμε  :: 

Πήρα στην ΑΝΙΜΑ και επιβεβαίωσαν ότι στον άνθρωπο δεν κολλιέται, αλλά ας πει και κάποιος άλλος με σιγουριά για να μην παίζουμε και με την υγεία μας, εμείς ή όποιου άλλου του τύχει. Δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να τρέχω σε γιατρούς! Ήδη έχω πολλά τρεχάματα  ::   ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

δεν μεταδίδεται σε ΆΝΘΡΩΠΟ.πάντως έχει προχώρηση πολύ.αφού πήρες την απόφαση να το παλέψεις μέχρι τέλος.όπως λένε τελευταία πεθαίνει η ελπίδα.ότι μπορούσα και ήξερα να σου πω στο είπα.θα δούμε τη θα γίνει στο τέλος.μπράβο που τα κατάφερες με το τάισμα.μην φοβάσαι η ευλογιά δεν μεταδίδεται σε άνθρωπο μόνο η ορνιθωση μεταδίδεται.το συγκεκριμένο περιστέρι έχει ευλογιά.

----------


## jk21

επιτελους ειδα και φωτο του μικρου ταλαιπωρου φιλου μας μετα απο αρκετες μερες προφορικης περιγραφης.το οτι ζει μαλλον σημαινει οτι δεν εξελιχθηκε η νοσος στην υγρη μορφη της wet pox οπου οπως ειπε και ο νικος εχουμε ογκιδια μεσα στο στομα κατι που θα το οδηγουσε αμεσα στο θανατο .αντιγονη απλα να διορθωσω την αναφορα σου γιατο διαλυμα το οποιο ειναι 1 ιωδιο και οχι μπεταντιν (δεν ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο) και 10 μερη γλυκερινη.ομως και με μπεταντιν και ειδικα αν βαλεις σε μορφη αλοιφης οπως εγω ξεχασα να σου πω ,μια χαρα ειναι.ειμαι αισιοδοξος πια για την επιβιωση του μικρου φιλου μας αλλα το θεμα οτι παραμενει φορεας ειναι αυτο που μας προβληματιζει για τη συνεχεια.οσο θα ειναι φορεας αλλα η νοσος θα εχει σταματησει σαν συμπτωματα το πουλακι δεν κολλαει αλλα πουλια παρα μονο αν ξανανοσησει.αυτο το ξερω .μονο αν γινει καποια διαμαχη με αλλο πουλι και σταξει αιμα απο την πληγη υπαρχει προβλημα να μεταδωθει ο ιος.επισης ο ιος θα υπαρχει σε καθε σκευος που το πουλι χρησιμοποιουσε ενω ηταν ασθενες για αρκετους μηνες.αν το πουλι αφεθει στη φυση οταν ιαθει πρωτα ,θα κινδυνευσουν αλλα πουλια μονο κατω απο τις πιο πανω συνθηκες.στο θεμα των παιδιων ενος φορεα της νοσου τα πραγματα ειναι συγκεχυμενα.δεν υπαρχει πουθενα επισημη αναφορα.νικο χρειαζομαστε την εμπειρια σου και την μαρτυρια σου αφου εισαι εκτροφεας περιστεριων .εχεις εσυ ή καποιος αλλος κρατησει τετοιο πουλι φορεα αλλα που εχει ιαθει και εχει ξανανοσησει; συνηθως επειδη εχει αντισωματα λογικα θα ειναι πιο δυσκολο απο τα αλλα.ετσι κι αλλιως τα κουνουπια κυριως δημιουργουν το προβλημα....


το ιδανικο θα ηταν να βρεθει καποιος να μπορουσε να το υιοθετησει στην πορεια ,κατι που η αντιγονη ειναι λιγο δυσκολο απο οτι γνωριζω να κανει μονιμα..

----------


## Antigoni87

Αγόρασα σήμερα και μπεταντίν αλοιφή, ξεκινάμε από αύριο πρωί την εφαρμογή, πιστεύω 3-4 φορές τη μέρα είναι καλά!

Σωστά Δημήτρη, ιώδιο εννοούσα κι έγραφα μπεταντίν! Απλώς μετά σταμάτησα το διάλυμα με το ιώδιο-γλυκερίνη, και το αντικατέστησα με σκέτο μπεταντίν, για πιο ισχυρό όπως είπαν τα παιδιά  :winky:  

Σίγουρα δε μπορώ να κρατήσω το πουλάκι. Αν κάποιος μπορεί, ας το πάρει ευχαρίστως! Αν όχι, η λύση είναι η ΑΝΙΜΑ ή η απελευθέρωση. Υποψιάζομαι δεν είναι καταστροφική η απελευθέρωση ενός φορέα ευλογιάς, που έχει όμως ξεπεράσει την ασθένεια, από τη στιγμή που η νόσος απ' ο,τι μου είπαν θερίζει εκεί έξω... Ελπίζω να αποκτά αντισώματα και να μη μπορεί να ξανακολλήσει! 

Για να ζει το πουλάκι 2 εβδομάδες μετά, πάει καλά! Θα σας ενημερώσω αν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

αυτή την εποχή σχεδόν όλη οι περιστεραδες έχουν κρούσματα ευλογιάς.ιδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι.αν μπεις μέσα σε κουμάσι θα δεις τη παράσιτα γεμίζουν ιδικά οι φωλιές.αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να μεταδώσουν την νόσο.κύριος την μεταδίδουν τα κουνούπια.και πιο ευάλωτη είναι οι νεοσσοί.τώρα θα σου πω τη κάνουν πολύ περιστεραδες όσοι έχουν νεοσσούς με την νόσο βάζουν ιώδιο.έχω δει φίλο μου που αν αναρρώσουν οι νεοσσοί τους κρατάνε και δεν έχουν πρόβλημα στο μέλλον.είναι όμως ρίσκο.και η ευλογιά χωρίζετε σε διάφορες μορφές καπιες είναι πιο Ήπιες.θα ψάξω να σας δώσω πηγή να διαβάσουν τα μέλη για διάφορες ασθένειες πτηνών και το τη λένε οι ιδική.εγώ πως το αντιμετωπίζω για να μην κολλήσουν οι νεοσσοί.με την πρόληψη.δηλ.κάθε τρεις μέρες καθαρίζω το κουμάσι(τόσο τακτικά το καλοκαίρι που έχει πολύ ζεστή)μετά ψεκάζω κάθε τρεις μέρες το κουμάσι και της φωλιές με τους νεοσσούς.μόλις αναπτυχθούν οι νεοσσοί καθαρίζω την φωλιά είτε είναι τενεκές η τάσι και μετά επανατοποθετώ μέσα τους νεοσσούς.με δυο λογία η συνεχείς ψεκασμοί με συνδυασμό την καθαριότητα ελαχιστοποιούν της πιθανότητες να εμφανιστεί η νόσο.αυτό που βρήκε η αντιγονη είναι ένας νεοσσός που ήταν σε φωλιά που έφτιαξαν ελεύτερα περιστέρια.αυτές οι φωλιές δεν καθαρίζονται πότε και είναι ιδανικές να ευδοκιμήσουν τα παράσιτα.για αυτό η πιθανότητες να κόλληση ένα ελεύτερο περιστέρι ευλογιά με ένα εκτροφής είναι πολύ πιο μεγάλες(και όχι μόνο ευλογιά)δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι η πρόληψη είναι το παν.Και κάτι ακόμα εγώ προσωπικά αν είχα περιστέρι να είχε κόλληση ευλογιά δεν θα το κρατούσα.άλλη τα έχουν κράτηση χωρίς να τους εμφανίσουν προβλήματα στο μέλλον.           http://www.racing-pigeons.gr/index.php? ... 8c2c3bd34f                                                διαβάστε εδώ είναι έντεκα σελίδες που γραφή τα πάντα για της αρρώστιες των περιστεριών.που φυσικά πολλές προσβάλουν όλα τα πτηνά.

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα!  ::  
Το πιτσούνι ακόμη δεν έχει απογαλακτιστεί-αλλά έχει "εκπαιδευτεί" από μόνο του, και μάλιστα κλαίει μέχρι να το χαϊδέψεις με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο στο σβέρκο  :eek:  . Έχουμε όμως εξέλιξη με τα σπυριά-θα βάλω αύριο φωτό.
*Μάτι:*
Έχουν πέσει τα 2 σπυριά από το πλάι του ράμφους κι από το μάτι, και αποκαλύφθηκε λοιπόν το ματάκι που είχε κρυφτεί. Είναι μισάνοιχτο, φαίνεται η κόρη, αλλά είναι υγρό και θολό. Από τη στιγμή που έπεσε το σπυρί, άρχισε να προσγειώνεται ίσια, ενώ πριν προσγειωνόταν κάνοντας έντονη στροφή από τη μεριά που έβλεπε. Λέτε να βλέπει ακόμη έστω και λίγο; Το σημείο από το οποίο αποκολλήθηκε το σπυρί δεν είναι ακριβώς πάνω στο μάτι αλλά σε ένα σημείο του στο πλάι, άρα ίσως είχε καλυφθεί μεν και το υπόλοιπο, χωρίς όμως να αλλοιωθεί ανεπανόρθωτα. Στο σημείο που αποκολλήθηκε έβαλα μπεταντίν αλοιφή χωρίς να μπει στο υπόλοιπο μάτι. Τι μπορώ να βάλω στο μάτι για να καθαρίσει και να ανακουφιστεί; Ορό, κολλύριο ή κάτι τέτοιο;

*Φαγητό:*
Σε ποια ηλικία τρώνε μόνα τους; Το ταϊζουμε εδώ και 4 βδομάδες κάθε 4 ώρες περίπου, ψωμί, και τρώει αρκετά μέχρι που σταματάει μόνο του. Όμως τρώει από το χέρι, που του δίνουμε τα κομματάκια ένα ένα, δεν μπορεί ακόμη να τσιμπολογήσει μόνο του. Μπορώ να δίνω και κάτι άλλο για φαϊ; Δεν τρώει κριθάρι, το βρίσκει πολύ σκληρό, ούτε ένα κομματάκι δεν έχει φάει. Λαχανικό; Κάτι άλλο;

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

Αντιγόνη υπάρχουν οφθαλμολογικές σταγόνες για περιστέρια.άλλα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις σταγόνες από κολλύριο tombrex η garamat.το δεύτερο ούτε δυο ευρώ δεν έχει.εμένα μου το πρότεινε πτηνιατρος. σου το λέω και εγώ.εγώ χρησιμοποιώ σκεύασμα της backs άλλα είναι λίγο ακριβό για αυτό σου λέω αυτό.όσο για τροφή μπορείς να του δόσεις φύραμα αλεσμένη σπόροι.βάλε φώτο να δούμε σε τη κατάσταση είναι.μπράβο πάντως αντιγονη τα κατάφερες πολύ καλά. παρόλο που δεν γνώριζες από περιστέρια και πάλη μπράβο..

----------


## Antigoni87

Θα πάρω αύριο το garamat Νίκο, ευχαριστώ! Σήμερα του βάλαμε φυσικά δάκρυα Refresh προς το παρόν.

Πώς το βλέπετε το μάτι; Μπορεί και να λειτουργεί ακόμη;;;
Το μισόκλειστο και πιο πρησμένο είναι αυτό που αποκαλύφθηκε αφού έπεσε το σπυρί, το άλλο είναι το υγιές (ο Θεός να το κάνει, γιατί κι αυτό είναι περιτριγυρισμένο από σπυριά εδώ και καιρό). Δεν περίμενα να υπήρχε μάτι μετά το σπυρί, γιατί ήταν κλεισμένο εντελώς για ένα μήνα σχεδόν  :eek:  . Βάζουμε ακόμη αλοιφή μπεταντίν στα σπυριά.
Α, και μάλλον μεγαλώνε το πουλάκι γιατί από κατάμαυρα τα πόδια του άρχισαν να ανοίγουν σε χρώμα και σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσουν να κοκκινίζουν λογικά! Τώρα είναι γκρι, όχι πίσσα μαύρα όπως στην αρχή.

Την τροφή αυτή που λες, από πού θα τη ζητήσω; Πετ σοπ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

για πετ σοπ δεν ξέρω αν θα έχει σίγουρα αλλά κανε μια ερώτηση.δες αν ξέρεις κάποιο μαγαζί να έχει τροφές όπως σιτάρι,καλαμπόκι κ.α.αν έχει τέτοιες τροφές σίγουρα θα έχει και φύραμα.πάντως ακόμα σε άσχημη κατάσταση είναι.άλλα μεγάλωσε.υποχωρούν τα σπυριά κάλο αυτό.

----------


## jk21

αντιγονη αν δεν βρεις μαλλον εχουν στα μερη μου ξερεις .αν και κει δεν εχουν τοτε υπαρχει ενα μαγαζι συνορα αιγαλεω προς το περιστερι (μου το χε μαθει ο βασιλης ) που κει εχει 100% 

αν δεν τρεχει δακρυ ή βλεννα αντιγονη καλα ειναι προς το παρον να μην μπει αλοιφη στο ματι.σε καθε αλλη περιπτωση θα προτιμουσαν την τομπρεξ αλοιφη που δεν ειναι κορτιζονουχα.αφου εχει φυγει ο ερεθισμος δεν χρειαζεται κορτιζονη ,μονο αντιβιωση

----------


## Antigoni87

Το Garamat δεν είναι αλοιφή, σωστά; Αλοιφή δε θα βάλω, γιατί είναι μισάνοιχτο το ματάκι και πιστεύω δεν κάνει, έτσι κι αλλιώς! Αλλά έχει βλέννα, δεν είναι καθαρό όπως το άλλο.  ::  

Όσο για την τροφή, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να πάω ως Περιστέρι ή Αιγάλεω γιατί πιέζομαι πολύ λόγω διαβάσματος για 1 εβδομάδα ακόμη... Θα δω μήπως υπάρχει στο κέντρο!

Δημήτρη τι αντιβίωση εννοείς ότι χρειάζεται; Πέρα από τις σταγόνες να χορηγήσω και αντιβίωση; Αν ναι, ποια; Ευχαριστώ!!  ::

----------


## jk21

η αλοιφη αντιγονη μπαινει (αρκει να μην γινονται υπερβολες σε ποσοτητα ) κανονικα χωρις προβλημα και μαλιστα δεν τρεχει ωστε να εισαι σιγουρος οτι εκανε δουλεια.και στους ανθρωπους που βαζουν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ορασης .η ουσια που υπαρχει μεσα στο σκευασμα αλοιφης και σταγονων ειναι η αντιβιωση.στην τομπρεξ ειναι τομπραμυκινη.στην garamat γενταμυκινη.καποιες τομπραντεξ ,γκαραματ εχουν επιπλεον και κορτιζονη και ειναι απαραιτητες αν εκτος απο λοιμωξη υπαρχει και εντονη φλεγμονη

στα μερη που σου ειπα θα μπορουσα να ψωνισω εγω και να στα φερω αγ αντωνιο αν δεν βρεις αλλου.θα ρωτησω και το σταυρο το μπορεις να δωσεις εναλλακτικα.πιστευω αν παρεις (ο νικος θα μας πεΙ) απο το μαρκετ σιταρι και το σπασεις λιγο θα μποορει να το φαει.σαν φυτρο επισης σιγουρα γιατι μαλακωνει.επισης φτιαχνε καποια αυγοτρφη με φρυγανια και νιφαδες βρωμης μαζι και λιγο αυγο προς το παρον

----------


## pedrogall

Νικο ειναι τωρα η εποχη για το εμβολιο κατα της ΄΄τρελας΄΄ , αλλα δεν υπαρχει στην αγορα μου ειπαν. Γνωριζεις εσυ τιποτα γι αυτο, και εαν ναι, που μπορουμε να το βρουμε;

----------


## Antigoni87

Το έχω πάρει πολλές μέρες το σιτάρι, ούτε να το δοκιμάσει, του φαίνεται σκληρό μάλλον ακόμη. Το ίδιο και σπασμένο! Άγ. Αντώνιο θα μπορέσω να έρθω την άλλη εβδομάδα (που θα πάω έτσι κι αλλιώς!) οπότε τότε θα πάρουμε αν μπορείς και για το περιστέρι τροφή αλλά και για τα καναρίνια!

Αγόρασα και garamat, να βάζουμε περίπου 3 φορές τη μέρα είναι καλά; Ή είναι πολύ συχνά;

Θα κάνω αυτό που λες με φρυγανιά, βρώμη και αυγό!

Edit: ποια τρέλα;;  ::

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Το έχω πάρει πολλές μέρες το σιτάρι, ούτε να το δοκιμάσει, του φαίνεται σκληρό μάλλον ακόμη. Το ίδιο και σπασμένο! Άγ. Αντώνιο θα μπορέσω να έρθω την άλλη εβδομάδα (που θα πάω έτσι κι αλλιώς!) οπότε τότε θα πάρουμε αν μπορείς και για το περιστέρι τροφή αλλά και για τα καναρίνια!
> 
> Αγόρασα και garamat, να βάζουμε περίπου 3 φορές τη μέρα είναι καλά; Ή είναι πολύ συχνά;
> 
> Θα κάνω αυτό που λες με φρυγανιά, βρώμη και αυγό!
> 
> Edit: ποια τρέλα;;


 αντιγονη όχι τρεις φόρες την μέρα.μια φορά την μέρα από μια σταγόνα στο κάθε μάτι.

----------


## Antigoni87

Πάντως το άλλο μάτι δεν έχει μέσα πρόβλημα, αλλά λίγο τριγύρω στα βλέφαρα. Να βάζω μέσα και στα 2 μάτια λοιπόν; Οκ!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

> Νικο ειναι τωρα η εποχη για το εμβολιο κατα της ΄΄τρελας΄΄ , αλλα δεν υπαρχει στην αγορα μου ειπαν. Γνωριζεις εσυ τιποτα γι αυτο, και εαν ναι, που μπορουμε να το βρουμε;


 Πέτρο εδώ Θεσσαλονίκη το προμηθεύομαι από μαγαζί κοντά στον σιδηροδρομικό σταθμό (ζωοδυναμικη Α.Ε)έχει αρκετά τέτοια μαγαζιά εκεί.απλός από το συγκεκριμένο περνώ εγώ γιατί έχει και Πτηνιατρο σε όλο το ωράριο που λειτουργεί.μιλάω κατευθείαν μαζί του και τον ρωτάω και ότι άλλο θέλω δηλ. απορίες μου.φέτος θα το προμηθευτώ μέσο συλλόγου.γνώρισα εκεί ένα μέλος που αυτός έχει και μαγαζί και προμηθεύει τον σύλλογο σε καλές τιμές (βιταμίνες τροφές,φάρμακα εμβόλια κ.α).την τετάρτη που θα πάω στον σύλλογο θα μάθω.αλλά ακόμα και αν βρω εσύ είσαι Αθήνα?και γιατί στο λέω αυτό γιατί πιστεύω ότι στην Αθήνα πιο εύκολα νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βρεις.γιατί δεν ρωτάς και τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου μιας που γνωρίζεστε προσωπικά.δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτε μια ερώτηση θα κάνεις.

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα! Τώρα βρήκα χρόνο να βγάλω μερικές φωτό το περιστεράκι για να μου πείτε αν είναι αδύνατο, μήπως έχει καρίνα που εγώ δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πάντως γύρω από το κόκαλο του στέρνου έχει κρέας όπως βλέπετε, αλλά δεν ξέρω μήπως είναι πιο εξογκωμένο από όσο πρέπει  ::  
Το ρωτάω με αφορμή ότι τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες έχει πολύ συχνά ρίγη και τρέμει, και επίσης όταν κλαίει κατά το τάισμα είναι έντονα βραχνή η φωνή του, σαν να έχει κρυώσει.
Υποψιάζομαι ότι κρύωσε, επειδή κάποιες μέρες το είχαμε στο μπαλκόνι με το κουτί του για να παίρνει πιο πολύ φως και δροσιά... Είναι σε ένα μεγάλων διαστάσεων και ψηλό χαρτόκουτο, με σίτα από πάνω για να μη φύγει. Έχει μέσα μια μεγάλη πατήθρα από κοντάρι σκούπας που έχουμε βάλει -τη χρησιμοποιεί συνέχεια- και φωλιά που έχουμε φτιάξει και νερό (φαϊ μόνο ζητάει, δεν τρώει μόνο του ή τρώει ελάχιστα).
Μήπως κρύωσε και τρέμει από πυρετό; Αγόρασα* baytril 0,5%* και μιλήσαμε με τον Δημήτρη jk21, και είπαμε να βάλω 1 ml φάρμακο σε 100 ml νερό. Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω;
Επίσης πώς μπορώ να το έχω πιο ζεστά; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!

(Μα δε θα απογαλακτιστεί ποτέ;  ::  Δε θα έπρεπε να μπορούσε να φύγει, μιας και το έχουμε 1,5 μήνα;;..)

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

συνέχισε αντιγονη. δεν βλέπω να έχει απώλεια βάρους μια χαρά μου φαίνεται(από ότι μπορώ να δω από την φώτο τουλάχιστον)υπομονή σε δέκα μέρες περίπου θα αρχίσει να γίνετε ανεξάρτητο.

----------


## jk21

ζεστανε με καποιο τροπο μια πετσετα ή μπλουζα (που να μην χρειαζεσαι ) και βαλτηνε το βραδυ μεσα στο κουτι ,γυρω του

δεν βλεπω και γω να υπαρχει καρινα (οσο φαινεται βεβαια)

----------

